# Furrow Rib Chunky Scarf (k)



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I am on a mission to de-stash and have a boatload of chunky yarn to use up. I started with scarves and this turned out quite nice so I thought I'd share. Hope you like!

Requires 2 balls, 100gr each of chunky weight 
Size 8mm or 11US straight needles

Cast on 27 sts
Row 1 : right side..K1(edge), *K2,P1* repeat from * to * to last two sts, K1, then K1(edge)

Row 2: K1(edge), P1,*K2, P1*, repeat from * to * to last st, K1 (edge)

Thats it!
Mine measures 62 x 8" 
Enjoy!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I also have chunky (along with other weights) to use up. Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you!!! am always looking for a new pattern for scarfs.make them up and give them to my sister to sell for her school tag sale. they go like hot cakes!!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for this pattern - looks nice and warm!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I also have a lot of Chunky yarn that I was at a loss on how to use so much of. Thanks. I have a full stash of Shetland Chunky yarn in so many colors! I am going to sell some on eBay because I know I will never get around to using it! I got carried away when they went on sale at Michaels a few years back.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol, mine is still from last years tent sale!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Very pretty, and you are a brave person to knit in a dark color. My eyes won't allow me to do fine knitting any more, especially in a dark yarn.


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for pattern, so nice and your knitting makes me want to knit this.


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for pattern, so nice and your knitting makes me want to knit this.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern! Since I am in AZ, I send mine back to Iowa.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great looking pattern!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you. So thoughtful of you to share your lovely pattern!


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Lovely.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Very nice looking, thank you for sharing.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

You are all most welcome, and thank you!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you for sharing. I love the scarf!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks easy but neat.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great job on your scarf. Love the color.

I just finished this easy pattern last night for BulkyChunky yarn I used Hometown USA yarn by Lion Brand. It is called the Misty Lace Scarf and is such an easy knit:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20136.html

The one I am working on one right now, using the same yarn, different color is called the Cinnabar Button Scarf:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cinnabar-button-scarf

Promise to post pictures soon.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> Very pretty, and you are a brave person to knit in a dark color. My eyes won't allow me to do fine knitting any more, especially in a dark yarn.


Mine either. I've finally accepted the fact that my yarns must not be dark colors. It's okay. I can still knit to my heart's content with lighter yarns.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks so nice and warm.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

thank you ,lovely


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Very pretty, and I think unisex.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks I have it saved.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I know about dark yarn. I often wondered as a kid when my Grams would say I will knit you a sweater but don't pick out a dark yarn. Now I know why. My eyes can't see that well either.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the look and easy directions for this one. Thanks a bunch!
And for the one from Ravelry with buttons as well. You are all so good to share!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

karenh said:


> I also have chunky (along with other weights) to use up. Thanks for sharing this pattern.


This would work well with two strands of worsted held together, too.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing your pattern!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Nana5 said:


> Great job on your scarf. Love the color.
> 
> I just finished this easy pattern last night for BulkyChunky yarn I used Hometown USA yarn by Lion Brand. It is called the Misty Lace Scarf and is such an easy knit:
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20136.html
> ...


I look forward to it, I am not a member of the lionbrand site but the button scarf is a beauty!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

NanaG said:


> Very pretty, and I think unisex.


And reversible too!
The dark colours are supposed to be in I think, but using chunky weight and light colour needles helps!
White and cream are always in style anyway.
Thanks for your great comments!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Great pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Love the pattern, nice work!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank's for the pattern.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

love it thank you


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

love it!! thanks!


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Will give this a try. Very nice.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your idea for using up chunky yarn. The pattern you used is so easy to do.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for this pattern!!! Christmas is a-comin' !!!


----------

